# Fence line hunting



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Mike L said:


> I've considered cutting firewood. I've also considered using small radios tuned to know station so all you hear is static about the same distance on my property. We are surrounded by state land. So there's plenty of room for everyone, it's done on purpose. I like the castration idea,
> works for me


Surrounded by state land=

Whitetail paradise for sale


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

ninepntr said:


> View attachment 464053
> Is this Trespassing ?


Might want to be careful on that one! Had friend that bitch about it to the guy with the stand so farmer had the property resurveyed the guy lost 15' of woods not all properties lines are wood lines.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

ninepntr said:


> View attachment 464053
> Is this Trespassing ?


It looks like trespassing to me as long as the property is properly posted and the stake is in fact on the line. They had to cross the line to get the strap get around a tree that large, plus the strap definitely crosses the property line anyway.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MossyHorns said:


> It looks like trespassing to me as long as the property is properly posted and the stake is in fact on the line. They had to cross the line to get the strap get around a tree that large, plus the strap definitely crosses the property line anyway.


Are you saying that the land owner owns above the properties grade? Are people flying in planes trespassing when flying above private property? I would like to see a true definition of trespassing.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

ninepntr said:


> View attachment 464053
> Is this Trespassing ?


I'd cut that tree down


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

ninepntr said:


> View attachment 464053
> Is this Trespassing ?


I want to respond with how dare you tell someone else were to hunt that's not on your property.... Then someone post a picture like this and I start to see both sides of the argument.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are you saying that the land owner owns above the properties grade? Are people flying in planes trespassing when flying above private property? I would like to see a true definition of trespassing.


In essence, yes. Being issues in the city , if your tree branch hangs over the fence , you can legally remove anything hanging over the fence into your yard. But in the pic of the large tree on the fence, a survey would be needed to establish a true property line .


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are you saying that the land owner owns above the properties grade? Are people flying in planes trespassing when flying above private property? I would like to see a true definition of trespassing.


Interesting thought. If i could learn to tarzan swing 100yds into my neighbors then hunt from a saddle would I be legal?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

ninepntr said:


> View attachment 464053
> Is this Trespassing ?



Looks like our neighbors


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

jr28schalm said:


> I'd cut that tree down


And if the tree is on the tree stand property per a recent , more precise GPS survey, you will be liable for value of this monstrous tree. If it were cut I would have the survey done on that line documented. Guestimate on the price of the ancient tree ?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are you saying that the land owner owns above the properties grade? Are people flying in planes trespassing when flying above private property? I would like to see a true definition of trespassing.


For sake or argument, lets say the stake is on the line and that tree is owned by the property to the right. The treestand owner had to cross the line to put the strap around the tree, which would be trespassing. As kingfisher stated, I can trim any branch that overhangs onto my property. So yes, your property line does extend vertical. Would you have a problem if I built a tower blind and extended it 10' over your line?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

kisherfisher said:


> And if the tree is on the tree stand property per a recent , more precise GPS survey, you will be liable for value of this monstrous tree. If it were cut I would have the survey done on that line documented. Guestimate on the price of the ancient tree ?


Don't care. They make more money not land


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

kisherfisher said:


> And if the tree is on the tree stand property per a recent , more precise GPS survey, you will be liable for value of this monstrous tree. If it were cut I would have the survey done on that line documented. Guestimate on the price of the ancient tree ?


Actually in many cases a GPS survey is not as accurate as using a total station. Our company still does both methods.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m looking to see if I still have a response from the DNRs LEO division on a question I had. I asked if I was allowed to shoot across two property lines at game if I owned both the properties where I was shooting from and the property where the deer was. It is an ell property where the property on the inside of the ell is not owned by me or falls within a the safety zone. I was told I was allowed to do so.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MossyHorns said:


> For sake or argument, lets say the stake is on the line and that tree is owned by the property to the right. The treestand owner had to cross the line to put the strap around the tree, which would be trespassing. As kingfisher stated, I can trim any branch that overhangs onto my property. So yes, your property line does extend vertical. Would you have a problem if I built a tower blind and extended it 10' over your line?


No. I have miles of property lines.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> No. I have miles of property lines.


With that attitude, I bet you get along well with your neighbors.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> Just spoke with my state rep. He now fully understands the topic and is going to soon be introducing the "Keep Your Distance" bill, which will require all hunting to occur a MINIMUM of 450 feet from any neighboring property.
> 
> One element of the bill I'm particularly excited about is the "no peeking" rule, which will forbid gazing across the fence line. The attorneys will need to iron out the final language but the draft version states, "Thou shalt keep thy head down and not even glance across thy own property border."


In my opinion the above is just plain wrong!

While I understand how it may/is inconvenient for you that people do this, they are not on your property. You absolutely want to give up the 150 yards of your property that borders your line? Or will you think your land will be exempted from the law due to the fact the property that borders yours is accessible by the public?

And a law that reads a hunter can’t look at your property?

You should take the time to seriously consider what the unintended consequences of what a law like this could do to you and the rest of us.

Like they used to say in the football pregame show, CMON MAN!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> Just spoke with my state rep. He now fully understands the topic and is going to soon be introducing the "Keep Your Distance" bill, which will require all hunting to occur a MINIMUM of 450 feet from any neighboring property.
> 
> One element of the bill I'm particularly excited about is the "no peeking" rule, which will forbid gazing across the fence line. The attorneys will need to iron out the final language but the draft version states, "Thou shalt keep thy head down and not even glance across thy own property border."


L.o.l...:lol:

A gracious neighbor policy between a neighbor and I allows recoveries. No, that does not grant shots on deer on a neighbors property from ones own.

Biggest buck I've watched was on the neighbors.
Almost felt naughty watching , but I enjoyed it!
Ah well , all good things must come to an end.:cwm27:


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Just spoke with my state rep. He now fully understands the topic and is going to soon be introducing the "Keep Your Distance" bill, which will require all hunting to occur a MINIMUM of 450 feet from any neighboring property.
> 
> One element of the bill I'm particularly excited about is the "no peeking" rule, which will forbid gazing across the fence line. The attorneys will need to iron out the final language but the draft version states, "Thou shalt keep thy head down and not even glance across thy own property border."


Did your talk end with you slipping him an envelope full of cash? That’s usually how it works...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Jiw275 said:


> In my opinion the above is just plain wrong!
> 
> While I understand how it may/is inconvenient for you that people do this, they are not on your property. You absolutely want to give up the 150 yards of your property that borders your line? Or will you think your land will be exempted from the law due to the fact the property that borders yours is accessible by the public?
> 
> ...


Stickers is driving him crazy. Please consider donating to the go fund me page I started so we can get him the help he needs.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

fishdip said:


> So when you shoot one and it runs on their property you cant go get it either,makes sense.


Oh no..... I think this may turn into another high shoulder shot thread..!!!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> Don't think you are following luv2huntup's logic. He is assuming the property owner isnt a line sitter so you put a dwelling on the line and the line sitter cannot sit or shoot at anything within 150yds of that dwelling. The land owner sits 150 yds on the opposite side of line on his own land. That is a 300yd buffer zone.


I was thinking about this before...the property owner puts a dwelling on the line but hunts 3 feet off it, looking to his own side. The other owner has to stay 150 yd radius away to hunt. You get a buffer zone on someone else's property. Even if your house is 50 ft inside the line, the neighbor loses 400 ft radius but you can hunt on your side. Gun only, right? I think you can bow hunt closer?


----------



## PalookaJim (Sep 24, 2015)

The majority of the problem with this topic is people hunting parcels that are too damn small support the pastime of hunting. While you might think 10 acres is plenty of land to hunt on, it just simply is not. Now imagine 25 different landowners with parcels between 5 and 20 acres all crammed together in the same square mile trying to hunt with their kids and their nephews and their cousins and their parents. Conflict is inevitable.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

PalookaJim said:


> The majority of the problem with this topic is people hunting parcels that are too damn small support the pastime of hunting. While you might think 10 acres is plenty of land to hunt on, it just simply is not. Now imagine 25 different landowners with parcels between 5 and 20 acres all crammed together in the same square mile trying to hunt with their kids and their nephews and their cousins and their parents. Conflict is inevitable.


Precisely. That is why the 10 wooded acres (which is full of deer) that came with my new home in NE lower, did not get hunted this year. Maybe it never will. Buddies want to hunt it, I say they can if they can guarantee their deer won't run more than 100 yds. Different neighbor on each side of the 10. Luckily I have the equipment to quickly clear out the underbrush and plan its use for other purposes.

Asking for permission to track on another's land should be the exception, not the norm. I hunt on public up tight to some very well-managed private land, and its 2-300 yds away with a gun, 400+ yds with a bow. With a well-placed shot, and no tracking angst, there should be no issues.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

pgpn123 said:


> I was thinking about this before...the property owner puts a dwelling on the line but hunts 3 feet off it, looking to his own side. The other owner has to stay 150 yd radius away to hunt. You get a buffer zone on someone else's property. Even if your house is 50 ft inside the line, the neighbor loses 400 ft radius but you can hunt on your side. Gun only, right? I think you can bow hunt closer?


Firearms season is 450’ not matter what you hunt with.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


What is the wind direction where these fence sitters are?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

kisherfisher said:


> And if the tree is on the tree stand property per a recent , more precise GPS survey, you will be liable for value of this monstrous tree. If it were cut I would have the survey done on that line documented. Guestimate on the price of the ancient tree ?


Look close at tree, it's in rough shape so guestiment is $0. Cost more to cut it down than what it's worth. Jmho


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

November Sunrise said:


> Just spoke with my state rep. He now fully understands the topic and is going to soon be introducing the "Keep Your Distance" bill, which will require all hunting to occur a MINIMUM of 450 feet from any neighboring property.
> 
> One element of the bill I'm particularly excited about is the "no peeking" rule, which will forbid gazing across the fence line. The attorneys will need to iron out the final language but the draft version states, "Thou shalt keep thy head down and not even glance across thy own property border."


This is a horrible idea, and will be your fault. The current regulation is useful and workable.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

melvvin said:


> I just talked with my state rep. and he is on board with the no hunting within 450 ft of a property line. What we will be changing is the no peek rule. You are allowed to peek at any game animal as long as it is 450 ft. or further from a property line. Anything wthin 450 ft. you must keep your eyes staring down. No exceptions!!


You're as bad as November Sunrise. I hope this bites you in the ass some day.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Have a neighbor who told me he shot two deer this season which ran onto another farm...the owner refused to allow his to pursue his deer, armed or not. The other farms owners are both attorney's . 

Okay I might be sick...but, 

If it were me I would buy some nice decoys and at night place them where the other party can see them and watch the fun....could however be dangerous....so, maybe not a good idea...but the thought is funny. Heck I have some old deer mounts that have nice racks....hang one on a tree along the edge.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

PalookaJim said:


> The majority of the problem with this topic is people hunting parcels that are too damn small support the pastime of hunting. While you might think 10 acres is plenty of land to hunt on, it just simply is not. Now imagine 25 different landowners with parcels between 5 and 20 acres all crammed together in the same square mile trying to hunt with their kids and their nephews and their cousins and their parents. Conflict is inevitable.


You're zooming to the worst case scenario. What if it's just the landowner that wants to hunt? How much land do you recommend everyone should have? Hypothetical, not really asking. Even if you have 40 acres...is that enough?...you'd lose a certain radius _while the neighbor can hunt near the line. _That's tacky imo.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Firearms season is 450’ not matter what you hunt with.
> 
> View attachment 464285


Copy. But I didn't mean archery during gun. At least you wouldn't lose the radius during bow season. Is that right? Was asking.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Precisely. That is why the 10 wooded acres (which is full of deer) that came with my new home in NE lower, did not get hunted this year. Maybe it never will. Buddies want to hunt it, I say they can if they can guarantee their deer won't run more than 100 yds. Different neighbor on each side of the 10. Luckily I have the equipment to quickly clear out the underbrush and plan its use for other purposes.
> 
> Asking for permission to track on another's land should be the exception, not the norm. I hunt on public up tight to some very well-managed private land, and its 2-300 yds away with a gun, 400+ yds with a bow. With a well-placed shot, and no tracking angst, there should be no issues.


If you didn't have that equipment, I'd really like to be your neighbor. Your state land hunting practices are the model everyone should follow. End of all issues.
I'm saying the world is shrinking. Property issues will only get worse. To lose a radius area while the neighbor can hunt his side when his dwelling is close, because he gives himself permission, seems wrong imo. Not sure what the answer is.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Had a neighbor who built his new house of his neighbors blind that had been there for years. After the house was built he told the neighbor to move his blind and then got told to go to h*** . It wound up in court and the judge said the blind could stay because it was there first and the new home owner knew about the blind and planned to hunt that same area.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Tilden Hunter said:


> You're as bad as November Sunrise. I hope this bites you in the ass some day.


In all fairness November Sunrise started it.
Back to working on my next bill, targeting button bucks in the cwd hot zone as long as you are straddling the property line. Going to call it the 1 foot in rule!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

While we are on the subject of changing regulations via state reps....

I just finished working through a new bill with my local rep. We are calling it the neighborly act. This will eliminate the need ask permission to track a deer for retrieval purposes onto neighbors property as long as there was a blood trail documented within the past 36 hrs. There were a few hiccups drawing this up. We came up with tracking hrs between 10-2 and after dark like the snowmobile hrs during gun season... to keep from disturbing hunters. Farmers weighed in about potential crop damage so foot traffic only and if deer retrieval causes crop damage the hunter will be responsible for retribution of crop along with a written apology.

This law is only in effect if the deer was shot on a parcel of atleast one half acre. Idea is to create more hunting opportunities for small land owners and increase license sales.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I'm buying stock in ketchup


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are you saying that the land owner owns above the properties grade? Are people flying in planes trespassing when flying above private property? I would like to see a true definition of trespassing.


US Surpreme Court - 

UNITED STATES v. CAUSBY et ux.

a landowner still has dominion over “at least as much of the space above the ground as he can occupy or use in connection with the land.”

In that case the court held that a plane flying 83 feet in the air( scaring the plaintiff’s chickens to death) represented an invasion of property.

They've defined navigable airspace as anything above 500'.

So unless you have a really tall house or building - your private airspace probably ends somewhere between 80' and 500'. Above 500' you definitely have no property rights. Below about 80' it's definitely private. In between will be determined by courts and circumstances.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

our lease is mostly agricultural fields. we hunt the fence lines. The deer we shoot come FROM the woods, bedding areas our neighbors own. we NEVER shoot towards their property. Never had any issues with any neighbors.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

pgpn123 said:


> Copy. But I didn't mean archery during gun. At least you wouldn't lose the radius during bow season. Is that right? Was asking.


During the archery deer season there is no 450’ safety rule.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> No offense but...


Shoot and chase


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

gunfun13 said:


> Is your lease in eastern Jackson county? Sound like my neighbors place that is leased. I own the woods and cover except about 10' next to their ag, which is of course where they put their stands and blinds. I have no issues with them hunting and shooting onto their property, but I can only imagine where those deer are going after being hit..and it ain't into an open ag field. Yet, I've never been contacted for tracking permission


nope.... Livingston co, and actually no one hunts the adjoining property and we have permission to track onto their property. LOTS OF DEER RUN INTO THE CORNFIELDS WHEN SHOT.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

rippper said:


> nope.... Livingston co, and actually no one hunts the adjoining property and we have permission to track onto their property. LOTS OF DEER RUN INTO THE CORNFIELDS WHEN SHOT.


regardless how much property you or a neighbor own, if you refuse permission to track a deer your kind of a DCK>>>>


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

pgpn123 said:


> Have your representative introduce a bill telling people how they're supposed to use their property.


Make sure you put in that bill that nobody’s property is off limits to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

You haven't greased my palm yet


----------



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

Mike L said:


> I've considered cutting firewood. I've also considered using small radios tuned to know station so all you hear is static about the same distance on my property. We are surrounded by state land. So there's plenty of room for everyone, it's done on purpose. I like the castration idea,
> works for me


Thats defined as hunter harassment.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you saying that you don't realize that the post by N.S. and some of the others are just a joke ?
> 
> L & O


With so many bad ideas floating around it is hard to tell that something is a joke. No, I didn't recognize it as one.


----------



## xl2000 (Jul 10, 2011)

What happens when you have a 100+ acre parcel and the best hunting area is along the property line?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you saying that you don't realize that the post by N.S. and some of the others are just a joke ?
> 
> L & O


What? Some of the stuff on here is a joke? Next your going to say there is lots of sarcasm as well! Please don’t tell me dedgoose’s posts aren’t real as I’ve been living his exciting life vicariously through his posts! I can’t imagine anyone using this platform to joke around and spew lies!!!  Where in the hell are the moderators when this stuff is happening?!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

pescadero said:


> Of course you can - you just might be subject to prosecution for trespass.
> 
> The FAA regulations don't really address trespass.
> 
> ...


I think it’s getting a little ridiculous when someone considers a drone flying above your land trespassing. Now if the drone went down on your land and you don’t care for it being flown over your land I would think you would be in the right to not let the owner trespass to get it back. I have never messed around with one so I’m not sure how they work or if it’s a possibility. But I would think it’s possible. What if you saw one flying over your place and as the land owner you shot it down? You think you would be in legal trouble? I’m sure once amazon starts delivering with drones there will be lots of trespassing going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> I think it’s getting a little ridiculous when someone considers a drone flying above your land trespassing.


They do. You do realize they can peep in windows and stuff... they have cameras.



johnhunter247 said:


> What if you saw one flying over your place and as the land owner you shot it down? You think you would be in legal trouble?


Indeterminate at this point. 

Commonwealth of Kentucky v. Meredith – 
Meredith shot down the drone. He was prosecuted for criminal mischief and wanton endangerment. The judge dismissed the case saying, “He had a right to shoot at this drone, and I’m gonna dismiss this charge[.]”

Joe v. McBay – 
Small claims case. McBay shot down Joe’s drone. The judge ordered McBay to pay for the shot-down drone.





johnhunter247 said:


> I’m sure once amazon starts delivering with drones there will be lots of trespassing going on.


Commercial delivery will almost certainly involve easements, purchased by the government under eminent domain, to create drone air corridors. Like public roads, they will involve no trespass.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

pescadero said:


> They do. You do realize they can peep in windows and stuff... they have cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... I would think using to peep in windows would be breaking the law just as if a human was peeping in windows. But just flying over taking video of the landscape is ridiculous to be considered trespassing. Maybe a law saying they have to be a certain height above the ground so as not to interfere or harass the land owner. Maybe 80ft is a good number for a height restriction. Does the remote control tell you how high it’s flying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The camera on the drone could record you shooting at it. It might be really expensive.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> Interesting... I would think using to peep in windows would be breaking the law just as if a human was peeping in windows. But just flying over taking video of the landscape is ridiculous to be considered trespassing. Maybe a law saying they have to be a certain height above the ground so as not to interfere or harass the land owner. Maybe 80ft is a good number for a height restriction. Does the remote control tell you how high it’s flying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It would depend on what they were taking video of, would it not? Do you believe that an individual has a "right" to video your property without your permission? If so, why? If not, why?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's called private property. What gives anyone the right to snoop around my place.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> It would depend on what they were taking video of, would it not? Do you believe that an individual has a "right" to video your property without your permission? If so, why? If not, why?


I’m not sure on that one. If some one was taking video of the landscape I don’t see any issue. I guess if you had something to hide it might be a problem. But I’m not sure on that one. Haven’t really thought about it. I wonder if the dnr uses drones to look for bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> It would depend on what they were taking video of, would it not? Do you believe that an individual has a "right" to video your property without your permission? If so, why? If not, why?


An individual has a right to video your property without your permission from public areas.


----------



## Luckyandy (Nov 20, 2019)

Others hunting my property line does not bother me. Unless your blasting shots in my direction like aliens are invading. I dont plant food plots on property I pay for anyone I dont know to hunt over. Actually had neighbor blasting at deer while in a food plot 75 + yards from property line. He missed, at least I did not see blood and deer ran off ok. He never came over to check after he seen me walk into field. I walked over and to ask him not to do that, guy said he didnt know I was hunting, like that makes a difference. He's a real winner, and meeting him convinced me to invest in more trail cameras. Yes anything off my property I dont care. You can sit on the line but please shoot on your side. And retrieving thier deer on my property is fine, within reason. During prime hunting hours I would prefer no one stumbling around in circles where I intend to hunt. And people need to learn to ask permission. And if you get permission it does not mean I want ruts from your utv all over my clover food plot. A person wants to be nice and get along but so many people have no respect for that which is not theirs.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

johnhunter247 said:


> Interesting... I would think using to peep in windows would be breaking the law just as if a human was peeping in windows. But just flying over taking video of the landscape is ridiculous to be considered trespassing. Maybe a law saying they have to be a certain height above the ground so as not to interfere or harass the land owner. Maybe 80ft is a good number for a height restriction. Does the remote control tell you how high it’s flying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you would think but last i knew it a NOPE! you can google the detail but the "peeping" law was written in such a way that made it illegal for a person to look in the windows. It did not say holding a camcorder in the window was illegal. Trespassing at best.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Man, I'm in a pretty negative mood regarding Michigan hunting this year. Speaking from the 'young hunter' demographic. Guess having your passion completely over and inappropriately regulated makes you that way. Putting all that negative energy into some effective planning for out-of-state hunts next year.


In terms of deer hunting regulations... Michigan is pretty minimal compared to lots of other states.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

whitetail&walleye said:


> What's worse, a fence hunter or fence walker.
> Dads got a neighbor that likes to walk his perimeter at prime time everytime he sees vehicles parked on the property.
> 
> He has ran deer out of the food plots a few times. Drives me insane!
> ...


Just unload into a nice oak when he's walking by. Not at him obviously. He'll get the point. I don't think it would take more than once for me. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like a good way to get a visit from the law


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Remember, we're specifically talking about deer hunting here, not communists telling you you cant own property and enforce its boundaries.
> 
> There's a difference between, "You can't do that", and, "Maybe that ain't the best idea"
> 
> ...


Sorry.....ok OP just remember it ain’t the best idea for you to hunt YOUR side of the fence line either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> A deer will leave the land before expiring because the land is set up wrong. I have not had a single deer run and die on neighboring ground in Kalamazoo land because of how I have security cover set up. The deer want to be on my land. They don't change there mind when they get shot.


We have 1 farm that produces almost every single year. Total land is 57 acres with a 12 acre thicket right smack dab in the middle with AG to the north and south. Neighbors have wood lots that butt up the to the East and West lines. We've killed a pile of deer over the year bucks and does and not one single deer that was killed in the cover has went to the neighbors. I shot a buck in 2015, gut shot and traveled 418 yds via a tracking app an not once set foot on the neighbors. I did track to about 50 yds from the property line but he circled back to the middle of ours. Cover is key!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

In 45 years of hunting my place we have had four or five that went onto the neighbors.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Just think how easy it would be to hunt 1 or 2 acres if people would just get along and talk to neighbors in a reasonable way.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Just think how easy it would be to hunt 1 or 2 acres if people would just get along and talk to neighbors in a reasonable way.


You could even talk to them when hunting.....well maybe hand signals.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

bowhunter426 said:


> You could even talk to them when hunting.....well maybe hand signals.


I have never had to hunt like that, but I know guys who do. My buddy is just a good neighbor and talked to other neighbors. His 5 acres turned into 20 real quick...

I think I am going to ask the neighbor who owns the woods behind my house if I can hunt. It is wedged between houses so it would be bow only, but a awesome travel corridor. I have seen more big bucks in the woods behind my house the last 4 years than I have out hunting in the same time. It is about 7 acres surrounded by houses. The worst he can say is no and they aren't leaving the woods if shot to anywhere I can't track.


----------



## mibearbait (Dec 9, 2002)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


Change the deer routs, put a tall fence up or cut and drag trees to block the trails. If there are enough trees in the area cut them down and make a snarled mess, or build hunting blinds at every location. Make it a location that deer don’t want to be or go. I’ve also transplanted wild rose bushes mingled into snarled trees. Make it uninviting to man and large beast.


----------



## Ken Shaw (Nov 23, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> It’s state land hunters? So no neighbor? If that’s the case I never would have bought it. I would definitely be selling. One of my musts when looking is absolutely no state land in the vicinity. Way to many variables out of your control to deal with along with excess hunting pressure. I always imagined it would be a lot of frustration and head aches and your living proof. I bet if you sold and found a different piece with no state land around the hunting would be much better, less headaches and you would be happier. But even with no state land around guys still have issues sometimes. Trespassing is a big one and so is fence sitters. I feel for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


----------



## Ken Shaw (Nov 23, 2019)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


Mike ,to me this is just a lack of hunter ethics . I have been hunting for years and also had this happen to me on a lease in Hillsdale County . It was next to private . It’s totally wrong even if it is state land or private . Shows a lack of respect for the sport and other hunters . I would contact the DNR or put up some trail cams high enough so they do not steal them and see what they are up to . If it keeps happening maybe approach them nicely with a friend with you and explain the situation. Hopefully that works . I have buddies the lease 365 acres next to state land and they had to get nasty a bit which is too bad . We should respect each other’s hunting . Much more enjoyable that way . Sorry to hear this . I would not just deal with it though , take sone action on it or it will get worse before it gets better . Best of luck .


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been dealing with this for 10 years where I hunt. At least your neighbors give you 30 yards. Over twice what ours do. Other than finding slug holes in trees that appear as though they were shooting at deer on our side I've never caught them on our land. Honestly I probably wouldn't care except they set themselves up with shots out into our hay field and down our trails through the woods. If they are in the stands during gun, I can't shoot at anything on that side of our field from my gun blind without extreme caution. Generally they barely wear orange. Luckily this year they were dumbasses and put a bunch of mineral blocks in front of them within view of the line. So a quick call to the RAP line, officer took a walk and verified, but had to catch them in stand. Pretty sure they got pics of him because all of their cameras, bait blocks and one pop up blind are gone and they haven't sat in the ladder stands all season. I always give myself enough of a buffer that my max shot is the line. Not my fault if they are dumb enough to sit at the end of my shooting lanes. As much as it sucks there isn't much you can do except like others said and try to divert the deer away with habitat work. I put up stands right on the line in front of theirs just to mess with them. I never sit there but it makes them think before they shoot our way knowing you could be there. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RudyReinholz (Sep 29, 2019)

Sell like said don't let them get the deer I would just as sell


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Put an orange hat in that blind so it really looks like someone is in there.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

pescadero said:


> They do. You do realize they can peep in windows and stuff... they have cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kentucky case was like 2015. Shooting a drone became a federal crime officially in 2017 or 2018 with a potential 20 yr sentence.

The reason is the govt wants to keep the drone rights open for emergency first responders and potentially businesses like amazon, UPS or USPS.

In 2018 two fire departments in the country were testing the idea of defibrillator delivery by drone. They found drones to he 12 mins faster than ambulance.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Ken Shaw said:


> Mike ,to me this is just a lack of hunter ethics . I have been hunting for years and also had this happen to me on a lease in Hillsdale County . It was next to private . It’s totally wrong even if it is state land or private . Shows a lack of respect for the sport and other hunters . I would contact the DNR or put up some trail cams high enough so they do not steal them and see what they are up to . If it keeps happening maybe approach them nicely with a friend with you and explain the situation. Hopefully that works . I have buddies the lease 365 acres next to state land and they had to get nasty a bit which is too bad . We should respect each other’s hunting . Much more enjoyable that way . Sorry to hear this . I would not just deal with it though , take sone action on it or it will get worse before it gets better . Best of luck .


They did nothing wrong. They hunted their side of the fence. Call whomever you want, but unfortunately for you it is legal. Your buddies “got nasty” because someone hunted state land beside their lease? To bad they weren’t informed and able to call your buddies in for hunter harassment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

jiggin is livin said:


> Just unload into a nice oak when he's walking by. Not at him obviously. He'll get the point. I don't think it would take more than once for me.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow that’s Horrible advice I thought this was a Sportsman’s Forum? I don’t understand why people feel so Entitled His Property is Surrounded by Public Hunting Land,People have a Right to hunt wherever they want within those Boundaries without having some uptight land owner shooting Trees as they walk by? That’s crazy and really bad advice


----------



## Nordic Star (Sep 12, 2017)

Reserve a spot in the middle of your property as a sanctuary. Make it a spot that offers food and cover so the deer won't want to head to other properties. Will take time and money but you'll be better off in the years to come.


----------



## Throbak (Jan 17, 2018)

You might check And Sorry If already mentioned not went through 14 pages lol but in some states their is a buffer between private and public land


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah the landowner to the west of me put up 3 blinds in an 80-100 yard stretch last year on the property line that seamed to screw up a good stand of mine. Kind of a nosey Niehbor too texting asking what we shot at before the spent shell hits the ground.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Some interesting comments and advice here. I've hunted the same 30ish acres of private my entire life. One section butts up to the neighbors ag field and has a fence row that's been over grown now for years down the property line. We have a two track clear cut along it and this rub below was made on our side this year. You better believe I'm hunting that fence line! And I've seen the neighbors hunt it before too, even had one climb down and come over to talk briefly. Only once did I catch one of them coming over and trespassing on our property, he said he was hanging scent sticks but could also have been planning to hunt. He got a warning and we haven't seen anyone since. It never even crossed my mind to get upset at someone for hunting a property line on THEIR property. And if I had a neighbor or land owner get upset at me for sitting along a property line, I'd tell them to pound sand and go back to hunting.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

pescadero said:


> Depends on:
> 
> 1) State law
> 2) What has been legally adjudicated - both federally, and in state courts.
> ...



If there is no law, how can it be illegal to shoot one down?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

johnhunter247 said:


> I think it’s getting a little ridiculous when someone considers a drone flying above your land trespassing.


How about if they fly it up to the window of your house? Is that reasonable? If not, then where might the line be?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Fence line hunting? If you boarder public land get used to it. With baiting being illegal it is a hotspot. I've always looked for private fence lines to hunt after opening day of firearms season.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Justin said:


> Fence line hunting? If you boarder public land get used to it. With baiting being illegal it is a hotspot. I've always looked for private fence lines to hunt after opening day of firearms season.


Soon as you get over no baiting


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

If I am hunting state land I will hunt where it is legal to do so. There is nothing unethical about that.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> Soon as you get over no baiting


Haven't baited in years.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tilden Hunter said:


> How about if they fly it up to the window of your house? Is that reasonable? If not, then where might the line be?


If you read we discussed that... I don’t think anyone would be okay with someone using any device to peep in there windows. Big difference between flying in the sky taking video of the land scape and peeping in windows. C’mon man... next your going to say aerial maps showing private land should be illegal...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I can think of few legitimate reasons for a private individual to fly a drone over your property and video said property. The noise they make is enough to be a nuisance. That alone should make it illegal. They disturb the peace.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

If they fly over my place and I'm outside, they'll see way more than they wanted to see!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> If you read we discussed that... I don’t think anyone would be okay with someone using any device to peep in there windows. Big difference between flying in the sky taking video of the land scape and peeping in windows. C’mon man... next your going to say aerial maps showing private land should be illegal...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on hitting 5000 posts!


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have never liked the "if you have nothing to hide" argument. That argument has been used to curtail privacy, and freedom, forever.


"if you have nothing to hide"
That thought, regardless if it is uttered, can only come from an anti-liberty mind. Once uttered, we know we have found a traitor to liberty, and thus, an enemy to the constitution and the American dream.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> If there is no law, how can it be illegal to shoot one down?


Because even in the absence of a state law defining where a drone can legally fly, there can be numerous other laws outlawing things involved in shooting one down.

If you shoot a trespasser who is posing no threat - you've committed a crime. Shooting a drone will come down to property crime generally, and things like weapons violations.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

pescadero said:


> Because even in the absence of a state law defining where a drone can legally fly, there can be numerous other laws outlawing things involved in shooting one down.
> 
> If you shoot a trespasser who is posing no threat - you've committed a crime. Shooting a drone will come down to property crime generally, and things like weapons violations.


One, there is a very good chance that a trespasser is a threat. The trespasser committed a crime just by the fact they trespassed. 

Weapons violations, maybe, maybe not. Weapons violations are not a given.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Justin said:


> Congrats on hitting 5000 posts!


5000? Really? How would one be able to see that? I’ve never kept track of that. I’m not sure that it matters really? I’ve always enjoyed being a part of this site. Been some interesting as well as comical threads on this site over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> I can think of few legitimate reasons for a private individual to fly a drone over your property and video said property. The noise they make is enough to be a nuisance. That alone should make it illegal. They disturb the peace.


Are drones loud? I’ve never seen one in action before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

The drone thing I would be ok with a fly over but if it was hovering over me for no apparent reason — well then I’d have a problem that’s for sure


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Nordic Star said:


> Reserve a spot in the middle of your property as a sanctuary. Make it a spot that offers food and cover so the deer won't want to head to other properties. Will take time and money but you'll be better off in the years to come.


Still cant win, i have the sanctuary. Neighbor shoots deer and they run into my jungle. I let them track destroying my sanctuary & hunting. Yes we have an agreement we can track on each others properties but they never run onto his when shot.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Buddy of mine has had drone issues this year. His son and wife have both seen it next to a window and his son saw it dive bombing his food plots at night. My buddy came running out with the shotgun once and it rapidly flew away. Another time he tried to follow it with his truck but lost it. 
Pretty sure its a neighbor trying to scare the deer off his property but due to the window issues he is going to test that law if he gets the chance.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> Buddy of mine has had drone issues this year. His son and wife have both seen it next to a window and his son saw it dive bombing his food plots at night. My buddy came running out with the shotgun once and it rapidly flew away. Another time he tried to follow it with his truck but lost it.
> Pretty sure its a neighbor trying to scare the deer off his property but due to the window issues he is going to test that law if he gets the chance.


I think I would shoot it down as well in this instance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is an article that is germaine to this topic.

A man was upset that his brother was hunting state land near his property so he sprayed deer repellent near the stand. He now faces charges.

Is this the OP or someone else in this forum?

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/michigan-hunter-brothers-deer-repellent


----------



## WadePhil (Oct 7, 2019)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


How much land do you own , how many sides are messed up by hunters ?


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> Are we still talking about Fenceline hunting?


Someone said to minimize fence sitters make a sanctuary in middle of property.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's a funny story for you. My cousin built a blind right against the neighbors pagewire fence. It was just stumps and brush, nothing fancy. He got the bright idea to cut a hole in the fence so he could retrieve deer from property he didn't have permission to enter. Long story short. Deer like holes in that kind of fence. The next year it was a runway and when a buck was chasing a doe they both went thru the blind with him in it. He was done for most of the season. He also fixed the hole and moved his blind.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

pgpn123 said:


> Someone said to minimize fence sitters make a sanctuary in middle of property.


That doesn’t eliminate fence hunting! That’s promoting a safe area for deer that you won’t walk into! I hAve 20 acres like that I only go into if I kill a deer or to do habitat work.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> That doesn’t eliminate fence hunting! That’s promoting a safe area for deer that you won’t walk into! I hAve 20 acres like that I only go into if I kill a deer or to do habitat work.


Tell the guy who posted it.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

A tornado, like we had, does wonders in creating thick habitat and barriers .


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Some of the best habitat I have ever seen is where a tornado went through. I have also seen a lot of improvement a few years after a really bad ice storm.


----------



## Ultimatecarpenter (Dec 1, 2019)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.



Build something along the fencelines at least keeps them 450 feet away


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


Where do you hunt in perspective to all this?

I'm a land owner also. I also am a member on a lease.

For my private land I own, I own a 10 acre piece and a 17 acre piece. They are not connecting. My friend owns land between the two pieces I own. When I purchase both the pieces I completely redid the land set up for deer and deer habitat. I soon found out the neighbors were hunting close to my property lines as I did the same with the travel routes and land set up. I used this time as a reason to introduce myself to them once learning who they were on a plot map or onX hunt map. I offered to help them do things if need be and they did likewise. We helped each other out many times around the land both on their ground and on mine. We get together for during gun season also and talk about the hunt and have coffee and help track deer and drag and have a drink. The rights to go on the land were exchanged also during this time with a simple phone call for approval or in person asking. I always give permission. Never once did I complain about a land owner neighbor needing to track on my land. The goal is the same to hunt and be successful hunting deer. My friend and I are the big buck hunters in the area. A few neighbors just shoot deer for meet.

Hunting a on a lease surround by privately owned ground in completely different I feel. Your not the land owner. But the goals are the same I feel even though it doesn't feel that way. I respect all land owners. Being a owner of multiple properties I can state that. Im currently looking for another piece of land. Remember to always meet the neighbors so they know who you are! I feel I have lots in common with mine both on my private ground and the lease. I respectfully ask permission if needing to trail a deer also. I never went on private land that I didn't have permission on. I offer to help on land to gain trust also and to help with plots and habitat since we most likely have common interests.. If I have to track I ask for permission. This year I offered to take a land owner fishing multiple times free of charge for the permission to track. Heck I would offer that even if I didn't shoot anything as I like the company and I actually like the property owner and have much respect for him.

Also take note of the stand set up! Are you/ they hunting deer coming from food or going to bed? Does their land have the food source or bedding or visa versa? That does matter....


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 464005


Not completely true. The ohio lease that I have been invited two multiple times over the past several years is no different. The private around is is set up all over the property line as well.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> Here's a funny story for you. My cousin built a blind right against the neighbors pagewire fence. It was just stumps and brush, nothing fancy. He got the bright idea to cut a hole in the fence so he could retrieve deer from property he didn't have permission to enter. Long story short. Deer like holes in that kind of fence. The next year it was a runway and when a buck was chasing a doe they both went thru the blind with him in it. He was done for most of the season. He also fixed the hole and moved his blind.


Now that I would have liked to see. Must have been a sight seeing things flying all over the place.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I can tell you Don didn't think it was funny but we just we told you so.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Dont let them retrieve deer on your property


Brian,
Why would you not let a fellow hunter who either owns land next door or leases or was invited to hunt not retrieve a deer they shot? Wouldn't you want permission?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

PalookaJim said:


> The majority of the problem with this topic is people hunting parcels that are too damn small support the pastime of hunting. While you might think 10 acres is plenty of land to hunt on, it just simply is not. Now imagine 25 different landowners with parcels between 5 and 20 acres all crammed together in the same square mile trying to hunt with their kids and their nephews and their cousins and their parents. Conflict is inevitable.


Doesn’t work that way! You either need more property owners or larger properties for the square mile.
But to be honest this is just about every block in Michigan. Not everyone was able to buy 300 acres in 1990 for 150k


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Groundsize said:


> Brian,
> Why would you not let a fellow hunter who either owns land next door or leases or was invited to hunt not retrieve a deer they shot? Wouldn't you want permission?


If it was someone sitting in an open feild waiting for the deer to walk edge of woods and then they shoot i would have to think really hard about letting them on. 

You guys want to see fence line / property line hunting to the extreme you should take a ride out to thr shiawassee refuge. Its stupid out there with blinds everywhere set up right on the borders


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> Brian,
> Why would you not let a fellow hunter who either owns land next door or leases or was invited to hunt not retrieve a deer they shot? Wouldn't you want permission?


I let everyone track deer on my property, i help them track, gut, drag. 

I have been denied access to recover a deer, sucks bad!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Slimits said:


> If it was someone sitting in an open feild waiting for the deer to walk edge of woods and then they shoot i would have to think really hard about letting them on.
> 
> You guys want to see fence line / property line hunting to the extreme you should take a ride out to thr shiawassee refuge. Its stupid out there with blinds everywhere set up right on the borders


Parcels will keep getting smaller. Some places are going to be better to hunt than others. Keep in mind that everyone would like to have 100 acres.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Mike L said:


> I'm a private land owner. This year we had 6 hunters hunt our fence line. Does anyone know what I can legally due to prevent these so called hunters to stop. Every major runway had a guy standing right in the middle. Approx 30ft from the fence. Normally we let guys on to retrieve there deer if they ask. But I'm more than ticked off about whats going on. And now my rules have changed, no one gets on.


3600 messages and 49 likes


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I let everyone track deer on my property, i help them track, gut, drag.
> 
> I have been denied access to recover a deer, sucks bad!!


I figured you did and would!


----------

